# Found an issue



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Did he tap off the well line for his grow op?


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

No it was an older man who had a greenhouse for actual legal plants. Hehe. But he had a piece od 6/3 trey cable on a 50 amp breaker buried to there where it split off in 5 different directions to feed plugs and lites for the greenhouse, well pump, various plugs in the yard, 240v well, his rv, a welder, and a storage shed with lites and plugs


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Supfoolitschris said:


> .... to feed plugs and lites for the greenhouse, well pump, various plugs in the yard, 240v well, his rv, a welder, and a storage shed with lites and plugs



Ya forgot the kitchen sink :laughing:


----------

